# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Tháng 6 đến Mộc Châu- Mùa mận chín

## mcxanh

Nguồn: Trang thông tin du lịch Mộc Châu

*Tháng  giêng, bao người muốn đến Mộc Châu để thỏa lòng trước những đồi mận  trắng bạt ngàn hoa, tháng 5,6 hẳn người ta vẫn muốn trở lại để thấy  những đồi mận ấy đã đến mùa thu hoạch….*


     Từ trung tâm thị trấn nông trường Mộc  Châu, theo đường rẽ vào Tân Lập chừng 20km, qua những đồng cỏ, trại bò  đặc trưng, “con đường xanh” Châu Mộc bất chợt hiện ra dọc hai bên đường.      _"Con đường xanh Mộc Châu"- như trải dài bất tận_  
 Con đường xanh thơ mộng quyến rũ  người ta ngay lần đầu nhìn thấy, bởi mùa xuân những tán lá xanh non ẩn  hiện giữa màu trắng muốt của hoa, phía sau là làn sương mỏng manh khuất  lấp những dãy núi xanh ngăn ngắt. Mùa hạ, những tán lá xanh đậm hơn, làm  nổi bật màu đỏ của những chùm quả chín đa sắc: hơi hung hung, đỏ hồng,  đỏ thẫm, rồi đỏ tím… bạn sẽ thỏa sức tưởng tượng trước con đường mận  xanh ngơ ngẩn này. Với tôi, mỗi cây mận giống như một chiếc bát con xinh  xắn tráng men ngọc, xanh trong dưới nắng hè, mỗi chiếc bát lại được  khéo léo điểm thêm những hoa văn hồng, đỏ. Những chiếc bát nhỏ ấy xếp  thứ tự ngay ngắn chạy hun hút lên đỉnh đồi, và cả quả đồi là một chiếc  bát xanh lớn. Những chiếc bát lớn xanh biếc ấy lại nối tiếp nhau chạy  dài tít tắp nối trời và đất với nhau bởi màu xanh ngút ngàn.      
 Sẽ thật thích thú khi được trải  nghiệm làm một người nông dân đeo chiếc lù cở, hay chiếc bế sau lưng  vít từng cành mận xuống tỉa những quả mận thật chín còn nguyên lớp phấn  trắng xuống. Lúc nào thấy khát nước, chọn quả to nhất, chín mọng nhất,  khẽ thoa lớp phấn đi và… chén. Đứng giữa vườn mận xanh mát mẻ, bên tai  là tiếng chim rừng líu lo, mơ màng cắn quả mận chín đỏ, căng đầy, cảm  giác vị chua chua, ngọt ngọt chạy rân rân khắp người, lan theo sống lưng  về não, đầu óc bỗng thấy thanh thản, trong lòng trỗi dậy cảm giác muốn  có một trang trại mận cho riêng mình.      _Sắc đỏ của những chùm quả chín ẩn hiện trong bạt ngàn màu xanh của lá_  
 Mỗi ngày trong khu vực này, người  dân hái hàng trăm tấn mận hậu, buổi sáng khi nắng vừa lên, người Mông,  người Thái đã í ới gọi nhau, rồi tập hợp thành từng tốp ra nương  trẩy mận. Từ những đồi mận chốc chốc lại rộ lên tiếng cười  nói, trêu đùa của những thanh nữ. Buổi chiều ô tô chở hàng từ  các tỉnh ra vào tấp nập như ở thị trấn.       
 Mộc Châu vào mùa này thực sự hấp dẫn du khách bởi nhiều yếu tố:  
 - Khí hậu mát mẻ, trong lành.Trong  khi ở các nơi, trời có khi nắng 35-36 độ, thì Mộc Châu vẫn ổn  định 20-26 độ, buổi sớm ra nương mận vẫn phải khoác thêm chiếc  áo dài.  
 - Màu xanh quyến rũ: cả thảo nguyên  bao phủ bởi sắc xanh mỡ màng, no đủ của cỏ cây, hoa lá. Thấp  thoáng giữa màu xanh là những chùm quả chín: mơ, mận, đào; là  bóng dáng người lao động người Mông, người Thái…
  *
 Lời khuyên dành dành cho bạn:* 
 Nếu như bạn muốn trốn nắng, ăn  đào, mận, hoặc thử thách mình trong việc thu hái mận bạn nên  đến Mộc Châu vào khoảng cuối tháng tư đến tháng 7.

----------

